# Fast and easy American chop suey



## jcv (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't think I've ever shared a recipe here...  I've been waiting to become a better cook first 

My wife used to make this back when she did most of the cooking. Anything she made was always super simple because she hates to cook.

I made this last night because I needed something quick and I had the ingredients.

1 lb ground beef
1 green pepper
1 medium yellow onion
2 cans condensed tomato soup
1 lb elbow macaroni
salt and pepper

start the water for the pasta
chop the onion and pepper
brown the ground beef (I season with a little s&p) and drain fat
add the onion, pepper and tomato soup to the beef and mix well
cook on low heat until the pasta is done
drain the pasta and mix in with the meat mixture
I serve it with texas toast

easy peasy 

I love it!


----------



## jcv (Nov 26, 2009)

BTW - happy thanksgiving!


----------

